# Has anyone from DEO heard back from Borden yet?



## Tigger (5 Jun 2004)

Has anyone from DEO, whose file was in Borden by the end of April, heard back from them with the offer yet? 
If yes, what is your trade?

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## rdschultz (6 Jun 2004)

I haven't heard anything yet.  Hopefully in the next  couple weeks.


----------



## Rigginrat (6 Jun 2004)

What trade are you guys entering.  I am in for September 13 class.  MPO (81)


----------



## Tigger (6 Jun 2004)

Rigginrat said:
			
		

> What trade are you guys entering.  I am in for September 13 class.  MPO (81)



My trades are engineering ones: 41 (AERE) 87 (NCS) and 88 (MS). 
Rigginrat, when did they call you?  :-\


----------



## rdschultz (6 Jun 2004)

I'm also going for Engineering trades. CELE (83), AERE (41), and SIGS (84).

Casing posted an update in another topic stating that some boards have sat, and they're waiting on the others to sit before sending out offers.


----------



## Rigginrat (6 Jun 2004)

I was called beginning of May.  My selection process most likely different from yours, I applied 2 and a half years ago.  Attended a four day selection course in Ottawa in December, was successful and received job offer in May, for intake Sept 13.

Believe me, :threat: I am well experienced in waiting, and "FINALLY" things are moving


----------



## Tyrnagog (6 Jun 2004)

had a message friday from cfrc... they wanted to tell me my medical came back ok...  lol

I was in the same competition last year around this time, and results weren't communicated until mid to late June..  sometime around the 20th, if I remember correctly

that is what I am expecting this year.


----------



## Tigger (7 Jun 2004)

Could be, Hoser. I was under impression, though, that they all sit more or less at the same time. When I asked the interviewing officer if they'll be communicating with each other, he said yes. They suppose to select the most suitable trade for you, however, I believe, they also look at where they need people the most. Will see.  :boring:

Rigginrat, just curious: why is it so complicated to become an MP? Nevertheless, congratulations!  ;D

Tyrnagog, why do they marinade you for so long? What's your trade (if you don't mind)?


----------



## Bobby147 (7 Jun 2004)

Tigger, Are you done with all formalities, I mean CFAT, Interview,Medical, Security check and PT etc. ???


----------



## Tigger (7 Jun 2004)

Bobby147 said:
			
		

> Tigger, Are you done with all formalities, I mean CFAT, Interview,Medical, Security check and PT etc. ???



Supposedly yes. Otherwise they would not send it to Borden for the selection boards, I think.  :-\


----------



## Bobby147 (7 Jun 2004)

Tigger, I was just asking....  

Rigginrat, your wait period is discouraging.....     :'(


----------



## Tyrnagog (7 Jun 2004)

Tigger...  I was offered a position last year, but for personal/family reasons I couldn't accept it..  I had my file re-opened earlier this year for consideration this past board.  My occ of choice is Sigs, followed by CELE (Air)


----------



## casing (7 Jun 2004)

Tigger said:
			
		

> Bobby147 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Almost correct. I have yet to complete the PT, but my file was sent to the selection boards anyway. Also, my medical had not yet returned with a stamp of approval prior to my file being sent for the selection boards (this part was also experienced by Tyrnagog, although he has completed his PT).


----------



## Garbageman (7 Jun 2004)

Supposedly my file's been to Borden and back already, but the CFRC won't tell me anything until I complete my Aircrew Medical (late June).  I'm going for Air Nav, and applied in March 2003.  So that makes it 15 months and counting...


----------



## 30 for 30 (7 Jun 2004)

My MARS DEO wait will hit two years in September...I'm assuming my CF service '94-'96 (when I was 17) and the fact I lived out of the country (UK) for a year are causing the wait. Sigh.


----------



## Bobby147 (8 Jun 2004)

What is Aircrew Medical ?  I had general Medical, I think Aircrew Medical  is for the people who apply for Pilot occupation?


----------



## Garbageman (8 Jun 2004)

An aircrew medical is just what it sounds like - a medical exam for an aircrew trade.  Not sure if any of the NCM trades invovle this (I don't think they do), but it's required for pilot or air navigator applicants.  Most people complete it at the same time they go through the Aircrew Selection Centre in Trenton.


----------



## Spr.Earl (8 Jun 2004)

Hey guys be patient,many of us with T.I. know what your going through.

Wait for it!Because when it comes you will be hopping to meet your timing's.

The Military is a load of wait time and then when it happens you are expected to move at super human speed and expected to meet your timing's. 

In my 29yrs in our Militia I have applied for several course's just because of the time lapse and guess what? All at one time I have been excepted for a couple at the same time so I had to choose my priority.
It's the old Army game "Hurry Up and Wait" and it has been going on prior WW2 .

Just have patience and when you get in it will still be the same "Hurry up and Wait"

I wish you all luck


----------



## rdschultz (8 Jun 2004)

Well, I stopped in at the CFRC this morning to update some info, and they said they had gotten a message about me.  

Offers for AERE have come down, and I'm waitlisted for that.  Considering that I don't have an Aerospace Engineering degree, and my expertise is in electronics, I'm not too broken up.   It sounded like a great trade, but I wasn't qualified, nor was I a strong candidate for it.  

So basically, they've started sending out offers, but the Naval Lt. said they haven't got anything for CELE or SIGS yet.  She mentioned that they should hear something in the next few days.


----------



## Tigger (8 Jun 2004)

Thanks for update Hoser. It sounds a bit sad and discouraging.  :-[



			
				hoser said:
			
		

> Offers for AERE have come down, and I'm waitlisted for that.  Considering that I don't have an Aerospace Engineering degree, and my expertise is in electronics, I'm not too broken up.   It sounded like a great trade, but I wasn't qualified, nor was I a strong candidate for it.



Did they actually tell you that?
 Maybe because your first choice is CELE, they will consider you for it at the first place. Or maybe because you had this trade mentioned in you application at all.  Couple of years ago, the status of communication trades was "distress", which means they needed people there the most. That's why, btw, I did not apply for it since I just don't like it, but that's where I'd most probably end up with my computer degree.
As I previously mentioned, I was told that they should choose the best trade for you according to their criteria.
In this context, I started being worried if I missed Naval boards timewise.  ???


----------



## rdschultz (9 Jun 2004)

Yeah, thats what the Lt. told me.  She said I'm on the waiting list, but she wanted to be honest and tell me I'm pretty far down on the list.  She also mentioned that they had recieved the message in the last couple of days.   I didn't expect to be in contention for AERE anyways, I mostly applied as a "what if".  

I suppose it is entirely possible that there would be communication between the different boards, and that they'd put me low on that list and high on another list intentionally, but I'm not sure.  I have no idea how it works.

Either way, I'm expecting SIGS to be the job I'm offered, and the more I think about it, the better I feel about the trade.   I actually think I'd be equally happy with any nearly any engineering occupation, so whatever they pick is fine with me.


----------



## Bobby147 (9 Jun 2004)

Hi Tigger and Hoser, 

If you do not mind, can you tell me when did you apply for CF.  Hoser, you have Aerospace degree why they are saying you are down in waiting list ?  one the other hand they are saying we have shortage of engineers !!!

Garbageman, RNW and Ringrinrat have 15 months to 2 1/2 year wait period  !!!!  

Thats too much  :threat:  :crybaby:


----------



## rdschultz (9 Jun 2004)

I applied in January of this year.  

I originally planned on applying for ROTP at a civilian university in 2002 (to finish off the last year of my degree), but then they announced the $40,000 recruitment allowance, so I figured I'd pay for the last year myself.  I graduated just over a year ago, had some stuff come up, and then finally was able to take my application in, in December.  But they closed the CFRC here early for Christmas (mid-December), and I took it in in January.

Also, I said I don't have an Aerospace degree, I have an electrical engineering degree. I'm probably down on the waiting list because of that, and because its very competitive for AERE.


----------



## Tigger (9 Jun 2004)

Bobby147: I applied in last November. Bu I guess, what really matters, is when you pass you finall interview and they send your file out for boards. For me it was the beginning of April.


----------



## casing (9 Jun 2004)

I just spoke with an LT down at the CFRC.  She was just letting me know that offer packages are now being put together and that I am down for Sigs O.  In case you missed that, I have been offered Sigs O.  Details on the offer are expected in the next few days.

Sweet!  ;D


----------



## Tyrnagog (9 Jun 2004)

casing...

CONGRATS!


----------



## Bobby147 (10 Jun 2004)

Hi Hoser and Tigger, 

Thanks for your reply. There is a shortage of Engineers in CF, so you will get a position (in second preference, if not the first preference). Good thing is your process is relatively faster than other guys like RNW, Ringginghat etc.

Good luck....


----------



## Bobby147 (10 Jun 2004)

Hi Casing,  Congratulations for getting the offer. 

On June 7, 2004 you mentioned that your PT is not complete yet

"I have yet to complete the PT, but my file was sent to the selection boards anyway. "

I means that you passed your PT yesterday....    Today you got offer......  Your case is FAST man....


----------



## casing (10 Jun 2004)

Just to clarify, I said packages are being put together.  As it stands right now, I have been verbally given the offer but I haven't actually technically been given the offer yet.   Just that they informed me that I will *definitely* be receiving an offer package in a few days.   That offer package will most certainly carry some stipulations with it that must be met--one of them being that I still need to pass the PT.   Since I have not yet been told to take the PT I therefore will still need to pass it.   So, if I fail it, hoser becomes the beneficiary.


----------



## rdschultz (10 Jun 2004)

Hey Hey.  Since I've done the PT, I'll just give you some tips.  Its a good idea to eat at least 3 quarter pounders with cheese the morning of the PT.  Also, abstain from drinking any water or fluids whatsoever for at least 3 days prior to the test.  They don't tell you these things going in, but they REALLY help.  Also, you get bonus points for taking a break in between pushups.  At first they'll pretend like its a bad thing, but just keep doing it if they give you a warning.  

In all seriousness though, good luck with the PT.  Being a former Gunner, you obviously know what its all about.  Hopefully we'll both be at St. Jean in September (or wheneve)r.


----------



## Bobby147 (10 Jun 2004)

Hi Hoser, 

You wrote " Also, abstain from drinking any water or fluids whatsoever for at least 3 days prior to the test."

Not drinking alcohol makes sense but not water.  In my case if I eat too much my sit-ups are affected. So I would not recommend anybody to eat lots of cheese. Light breakfast is OK. 

Thanks for your advice though.


----------



## casing (10 Jun 2004)

hoser said:
			
		

> Hey Hey.   Since I've done the PT, I'll just give you some tips.   Its a good idea to eat at least 3 quarter pounders with cheese the morning of the PT.   Also, abstain from drinking any water or fluids whatsoever for at least 3 days prior to the test.   They don't tell you these things going in, but they REALLY help.   Also, you get bonus points for taking a break in between pushups.   At first they'll pretend like its a bad thing, but just keep doing it if they give you a warning.



LOL! Made me laugh hard!  ;D


----------



## rdschultz (10 Jun 2004)

Bobby147 said:
			
		

> Hi Hoser,
> 
> You wrote " Also, abstain from drinking any water or fluids whatsoever for at least 3 days prior to the test."
> 
> ...



I was just kidding.  Casing was selected for Signal Officer, and I'm first on the waiting list.  So I gave terrible advice in a joking manner, because if he were to fail, I'd get an offer for sure.   In reality,  I'd rather have someone decline their offer, rather than fail PT, but I thought I'd make a joke about it.


----------



## Tyrnagog (10 Jun 2004)

Hoser...  I just hafta say... for the record... Casing suggested I track you down and lay the smack down Tonya Harding style...  but I am too much of a gentleman to do that.. 

Or am I...   >

 :evil:

 :dontpanic:


----------



## rdschultz (10 Jun 2004)

Cripes, now I'll have to watch my back.


----------



## Tyrnagog (10 Jun 2004)

Actually... I think you should watch your knees..

lol


----------



## Bobby147 (11 Jun 2004)

Does anybody has e-mail address of the Board @ Borden ???  ???


----------



## Garbageman (11 Jun 2004)

Even if such an email address existed, you shouldn't use it.  It wouldn't be appropriate to contact Borden directly.  Contact your Recruiting Centre - they'll be able to update you.  If you aren't happy with what they're telling you, well, there's not a whole lot you can do about it except hurry up and wait.  There's a lot of that in the CF.


----------



## Tigger (13 Jun 2004)

Garbageman said:
			
		

> Even if such an email address existed, you shouldn't use it.  It wouldn't be appropriate to contact Borden directly.  Contact your Recruiting Centre - they'll be able to update you.  If you aren't happy with what they're telling you, well, there's not a whole lot you can do about it except hurry up and wait.  There's a lot of that in the CF.


My friend, an army officer, just walked in there, while in Borden, and asked them for info about my file. They just told her exactly the same thing they tell me at the CFRC:" being studied  for selection".  :crybaby:


----------



## Bobby147 (13 Jun 2004)

This question is for all those guys who applied for DEO and their Security Clearance is complete.

If your Security Clearance is complete ....  Did they called the references?  In my case they did not called my references yet even though I applied six months back. My Security Clearance is not complete yet.


----------



## Garbageman (13 Jun 2004)

Bobby147 said:
			
		

> This question is for all those guys who applied for DEO and their Security Clearance is complete.
> 
> If your Security Clearance is complete ....   Did they called the references?   In my case they did not called my references yet even though I applied six months back. My Security Clearance is not complete yet.



Unless there's something odd or unbecoming about your past, they won't call your references as far as I know....yet.  Once you're enrolled they will start processing you for a higher security clearance, at which point they likely will call your references.  What level of clearance you need depends on what trade you've applied for.


----------

